# tractor information



## ebkelsey (Jan 30, 2004)

I have been looking to buy a used tractor. I saw a JD 2955 with loader for a decent price, but I want to know more about it before I decide if I am going to buy it or not. If anyone here can tell me pros and cons of this tractor it would be very helpful. 

Thanks


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome aboard ebkelsey! It is great to have you with us! I am sure our resident JD experts will be with you very shortly on this!
BTW, How did you find out about Tractorforum.com?

Thanks!
Andy
:clap:


----------



## ebkelsey (Jan 30, 2004)

> How did you find out about Tractorforum.com?


I found this site while searching for information about the tractor. Then I started reading other post and decided to register.

Eric


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

ebkelsey, first off let me offer a big welcome to Tractorforum! Great to have you aboard! :thumbsup: :friends: :cheers: 

To give you an idea on background info. on the 2955, I would need more information as there were several different models. Assuming you are talking about the standard 2955:

Manufactured from 1988 - 1992
Engine Type I-6 Cylinders: 6 
Displ. Cu. In.: 359 
No. Speeds: 8F-4R 
H.P.: 85.00 
Approx Shipping Weight (lbs): 8444 
Cab: No 

Other models came with cabs and MFWD which according effect price.

I am not sure exactly what a decent price is but this tractor in good condition, I would estimate about $17,000 would be in the ball park as a good selling price with the FEL. 

You did not mention the primary uses you had in mind for this tractor but you should consider this. If you are planning extensive use of the FEL; this is poor match due to the tractor having rear wheel drive only. The added weight of the FEL plus the load it would be carrying shifts a significant portion of the tractors weight to the front axle causing the rear tires to be prone to slip and spin when needed the most. 

If the FEL is for occasion use, this may not be an issue. For FEL use, I strongly recommend a MFWD tractor. This is something that is a subjective point and is a personal preference. For most other uses, this would be a great tractor provided its size is not a problem. 85 hp with tons of torque! 

If this tractor has MFWD and other features such as a cab, expect to pay a good bit more than the numbers I posted above.

I strongly recommend that you take this tractor out, preferable with a substantial hp drawing impliment such as a rotary cutter and work the tractor at full pto rpm for at least 30 minutes or more to check this tractor out and expose any potential problems. Another area to be aware of is, does the transmission go into gear without serious gear clash/grinding? (could be a symptom of a stuck clutch) Make sure when you test out this tractor it is STONE cold to check out how it starts. If the tractor has been warmed up prior to your arrival; walk away. If the owner use ether to start the tractor; again, walk away. Remove the radiator cap and look inside the radiator........is it nice green anti-freeze????? Or nasty crud? Pull the dipstick on the engine. What does the oil look like? Black is OK but not light colored milkshake. Check out how the pto engages and disengages. Are the safety wires on the injection pump broken? Not good. 

Anyhow, those are just some general things to take a look at to get an idea of the condition of the tractor. Good luck on your potential purchase and let us know how it went. Post some pictures if you buy her!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Did I not tell you that our experts would service you quickly? 
Way to go Chiefy!


----------



## ebkelsey (Jan 30, 2004)

This tractor would be used out in the field for tillage. I am planning to do more farming so my other tractor alone isn't enough anymore. It has a cab, MFWD. I have not yet tested it because I wanted to get some back ground information on it. I thought that would be the smart way to so I could learn if it is problematic. It is an 1989 model with a lil under 3000 hours


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Why thank you Andy! I have my moments! angel :idea: :idea: :smiles:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Can you tell us a little more about what kind of farming you do and how long have you been doing this, ebkelsey?

Thanks for sharing with us! This is a good family community of great tractor and farm loving folks!

Andy


----------



## ebkelsey (Jan 30, 2004)

> Can you tell us a little more about what kind of farming you do and how long have you been doing this, ebkelsey



I have grew up doing this with my father. I have gotten more into it in the past few years though. Right now we are just into corn, soybeans, wheat, sorghum,.... but we are planning on moving into peanuts in the next year or so.

Eric


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

In this case I would estimate around $22,000 would be in the ball park but can vary depending on how well the tractor has been cared for. 3,000 hours is fairly low time for a farm tractor. That comes out to about 200 hours per year. If well cared for; it would not be out of reason to expect another 5,000 hours of service. Check out the tire rubber too. This can be a costly thing to replace. As far as opinions on trouble prone tractors, that can vary especially from area to area. Best idea I could suggest is to contact the local John Deere dealer in that area and ask if they have worked on this tractor and what kind of service history does it have? They may or may not give you that info. but it sure doesn't hurt to ask. They would be best qualified to give you an answer on maintenance trend feedback.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ebkelsey _
> *I have grew up doing this with my father. I have gotten more into it in the past few years though. Right now we are just into corn, soybeans, wheat, sorghum,.... but we are planning on moving into peanuts in the next year or so.
> 
> Eric *


Eric,

Sounds real interesting. How many acres do you have out there to cover with all of these crops? Do you have any pictures of your land/crops or equipment? Really interesting. So the outlook for peanuts looks good these days? I never raised peanut crops but I do know that rotation is the most important cultural practice you can employ, and the more years between peanut crops, the higher the yield potential.

Good luck and let me know more!


----------



## ebkelsey (Jan 30, 2004)

> How many acres do you have out there to cover with all of these crops? Do you have any pictures of your land/crops or equipment? Really interesting. So the outlook for peanuts looks good these days? I never raised peanut crops but I do know that rotation is the most important cultural practice you can employ, and the more years between peanut crops, the higher the yield potential.


We usually farm between 150-300 acres of our land depending on how we anticipate the season to be. But this year we will be doing "at least" 500 acres. And yes rotatioin is very important with a crop like peanuts. What we plan to do is plant peanuts one year then we will plant the land in grain of some sort for a year or two then go back to peanuts. At this time I don't have any pics but I will try to get some pics on here of our land and crops. Thanks for the interest. 

Eric


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Eric, what kind of soil nutrient regeneration practice or program do you follow besides crop rotation?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Eric, what is the latest? Have you gone to look at and demo the tractor yet?


----------



## ebkelsey (Jan 30, 2004)

No, me and my dad haven't went to check it over as of yet, we were suppose to go this week but they rescheduled his surgery for this week so it may be later this week or beginning of next week. I have also heard about a jd 3255 that is at my dealer I might go check it out too. Do you have any comments on the 3255.

Eric


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Well, I need some info. like is it MFWD, year model, Cab, type trans. etc. I can get you more accurate info. that way. Deere has alot of special financing and incentives right now. Or at least if they did not expire in Feb.


----------



## ebkelsey (Jan 30, 2004)

1992 3255 MFWD, Cab, synchro with hi-lo it has 4580 hrs thanks for any information you can give. I would also like to know your opinion on something else, what size disc do you believe this tractor and a 2955 would pull.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Tractor Specs. 
6 Cylinder Turbo Charged 
Displ. Cu. In.: 359 
No. Speeds: 16F-8R 
H.P.: 102.60 
Approx Weight (lbs): 18300

If the cab has working heat and air; and all the previous criteria we went over above applies. I would estimate a good buying price for this tractor at approximately $25,000 - $26,000 range. If that machine is in primo condition maybe 10% -15% more. 

Being that a dealer is selling it, expect them to mark up the price SUBSTANTIALLY. Like to the tune of $35,000 or more. 

With 16 speeds and 102 hp. I would think that within reason and your manuevering limitations afforded by your fields and land; that you can pretty much pull any disk you want (again within reason and useful manuevering limits). The 2955 would be somewhat less. How big of a disk did you have in mind?


----------



## ebkelsey (Jan 30, 2004)

I have a 13 ft disc that i use with a 2750 I want a bigger one at least 16 ft or larger would this be a problem with either tractor?


Eric


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Eric, I am no expert on in this area perhaps some of the full time farmers such as parts man or bear may have better info. but I would think you would be fine with the bigger disk you are thinking about. Just make sure you have the rear hyd remote SCV's to operate it. (most if not all machines that size usually do) When you are at the dealer, run your quesiton by him as well. I am not aware of a particular rule of thumb pertaining to size in this case such as like with generator or rotary cutter. I would suggest you buy from a private owner unless the dealer is giving you VERY good price. The dealers just try to jack up the price of used equipment too much to make up for the trade in money they have in them.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Eric, just following up to see where you are at with the tractor purchase? Are you looking at any of the current new models?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Eric, have you looked at the John Deere 6715? Deere is offering some really good financing on them and 0% on disks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Eric, it has been over a month since we heard from you. Hope all is well and you will come back soon and bring us up todate on your tractor and implement purchases. Spring is about upon us. Hope to hear from you soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

welcome  it's been a a little bit whats up l hope ever thing is ok we don't bite well :truth: hope to hear from you


----------

